# Returning archer



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Well after about 15 years out of the sport I bought another bow. Shot a few and ended up with a Bowtech Assassin. 

Ive never bow hunted but hope to change that this year. I always shot targets and never had anyone to hunt with. Wish the weather would have help out this weekend so I could have sighted her in


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Should be a pro shop near you some where you could sight it in ? Welcome back to the sport!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

There is. The shop I bought it from but they are also the best shop around and its always crowded in there. Once the rain stops Im hitting the driveway. Shoot right into the garage with no issues


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a buddy that just pushes furniture out of the way and shoots from the living room to the kitchen (10 yds) to the Bedroom (20 yds).


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

lol. My wife would flip


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

When I was younger I would shoot my bow down the hall of our house into a bag of dog food. Of course when my mom and dad was not home. Until I pulled a little and I hit one of the old glass 2 liter cokes. Boom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Coke went everywhere.

Now I just shoot in my basement. 78 feet.

Darin


----------

